# FF Forums got hacked bad yesterday



## Salty dog (May 10, 2011)

They were down all day yesterday and now slowly rebuilding.

The knuts over there must be going nuts.


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 10, 2011)

I was wondering what happened I tried to go by for my quarterly visit and it was messed up pretty bad.


----------



## Jay (May 10, 2011)

That's a real shame. They have some great guys over there. Fred has been doing a terrific job for the longest time.

Didn't they have a problem around six months to a year ago where all of their old threads were wiped out?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 10, 2011)

Jay said:


> That's a real shame. They have some great guys over there. Fred has been doing a terrific job for the longest time.
> 
> Didn't they have a problem around six months to a year ago where all of their old threads were wiped out?


 
I think it was all the threads that hadn't been archived.


----------



## kalaeb (May 10, 2011)

I wondered what was going on, I tried to look at it yesterday and again this morning to no avail. Hope it gets worked out, not sure who would want to hack something like that. I am not even sure it has any personal information.


----------



## Aphex (May 10, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> I wondered what was going on, I tried to look at it yesterday and again this morning to no avail. Hope it gets worked out, not sure who would want to hack something like that. I am not even sure it has any personal information.


 
Hackers don't really need a reason, they just seem to like causing trouble for people.


----------



## EdipisReks (May 10, 2011)

i imagine it was the service provider that was hit, not the sites specifically.


----------



## FryBoy (May 10, 2011)

Word of caution: Another site I frequent, Digital Photography Review, was recently hacked and the hackers managed to get the user e-mail addresses and passwords for about 10% of the users, including mine. As pointed out by the site administrator, that could spell big trouble for anyone who uses the same e-mail address and password on other sites, particularly any financial or shopping sites that have your credit card or other personal information. It's important that you use different passwords on every such site, preferably unique combinations of several letters and numbers (and special characters if permitted by the site) that do not spell common words or names, to avoid problems.


----------



## stevenStefano (May 10, 2011)

Noticed this yesterday. Hopefully they get it up and running again, including all the old threads. It's a goldmine of info


----------



## Rotary (May 11, 2011)

FryBoy said:


> As pointed out by the site administrator, that could spell big trouble for anyone who uses the same e-mail address and password on other sites, particularly any financial or shopping sites that have your credit card or other personal information.


 
I tend to use a lot of the same passwords on sites like this because I'm growing more memory-challenged everyday, but always go with unique ones for financial/shopping sites.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 11, 2011)

Rotary said:


> I tend to use a lot of the same passwords on sites like this because I'm growing more memory-challenged everyday, but always go with unique ones for financial/shopping sites.


 
I recommend a password manager. If you don't mind paying a few dollars (well, forty), then 1Password is a very good program that integrates with many browsers and smartphones. I don't know about the Windows version, but the Mac version syncs your passwords with your iPhone. http://agilebits.com/onepassword/win http://agilebits.com/products/1Password/Mac

If you want barebones, and have a PC, then one of the best password managers is PasswordSafe and it's free. http://passwordsafe.sourceforge.net/

Rick


----------

